# Puritan's Pride Suppliments



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Does anyone here use Puritians Pride brand suppliments? I ordered some vitamin d, sub b12, probiotics, dmae and vitamin k from them back in december. I tried taking them all the first day and got instantly very ill. I felt like I was going to die I was so sick so I assumed it was a bad reaction to the latter 3, since I do not take those regularly. I honestly haven't taken the d or sub b more than 2-3 times before this past week. In the past week I've taken the sub b every day. My dr has progressively gotten worse over this past week and is the worst today. I have only been able to leave my bed 3 times today and each time I have gotten dissociative episodes akin to when I first got dp. I mean, my dr is so bad that I almost have a panic attack. Just complete disorientation, visual distortion, complete inability to focus on anything external. I was thinking earlier, trying to pin point what it could be that is making me feel this way and how badly I have felt has a direct link to taking the sub b. I think there is something in this particular brand that is making me sick.

Has anyone ever used and had bad reactions to this brand's suppliments? Everything I've taken of their has made me physically ill. It's so strange.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Does anyone here use Puritians Pride brand suppliments? I ordered some vitamin d, sub b12, probiotics, dmae and vitamin k from them back in december. I tried taking them all the first day and got instantly very ill. I felt like I was going to die I was so sick so I assumed it was a bad reaction to the latter 3, since I do not take those regularly. I honestly haven't taken the d or sub b more than 2-3 times before this past week. In the past week I've taken the sub b every day. My dr has progressively gotten worse over this past week and is that worst today. I have only been able to leave my bed 3 times today and each time I have gotten dissociative episodes akin to when I first got dp. I mean, my dr is so bad that I almost have a panic attack. Just complete disorientation, visual distortion. I was thinking earlier, trying to pin point what it could be that is making me feel this way and how badly I have felt has a direct link to taking the sub b. I think there is something in this particular brand that is making me sick.
> 
> Has anyone ever used and had bad reactions to this brand's suppliments? Everything I've taken of their has made me physically ill. It's so strange.


Hey, i got vitamine B and C complex in pill form, i dont think its working tho, i think my body is suspecting its a toxin and eliminating it. I heard that Sublingual B complex or whatever one disolves under your tongue is good?? also Is DMAE illegal in canada? i think i heard that and it sucks because i was planning on getting some. Do you have any solutions for me?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Jayd said:


> Hey, i got vitamine B and C complex in pill form, i dont think its working tho, i think my body is suspecting its a toxin and eliminating it. I heard that Sublingual B complex or whatever one disolves under your tongue is good?? also Is DMAE illegal in canada? i think i heard that and it sucks because i was planning on getting some. Do you have any solutions for me?


Yes you are correct about the sub b. I also think you are correct that you cannot get DMAE in Canada.


----------

